# Sachet bags



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

I've been wondering... for the sache bags, can you use those organza bags as long as you're using aroma beads????


----------



## justjen (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont see why you cant. 


I make sachets for personal use with sea salt that I scented with EO's and put in an organza bag.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, then they would also be refillable which is a plus! I would attach a warning about laying the bag on fabric or wood that could get stained by the oils though.


----------



## justjen (Jun 2, 2009)

Good Idea.  If you were making it to sell, You could sell the sachets and offer refills


----------

